# استفسار عن جدوى إضافه الاسيتون الى بنزين السياره ؟



## zkralla (6 أبريل 2010)

سمعت كثيرا عن اضافه اسيتون للبنزين 

هل هناك فائده لاضافه الاسيتون على بنزين السياره ؟
هل هناك اضرارا ؟
من اين يتم شراء اسيتون يصلح لهذا الموضوع


----------



## Housam (6 أبريل 2010)

يضاف لبنزين السيارة (بشكل اختياري) العديد من المواد , منها لتحسسن الإحتراق ومنها لتنظيم عملية الإحتراق بحيث يتحسن أداء السيارة ( وتسمى رافع أوكتان ) وأظن أن الأسيتون من هذه المواد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لا انصح باضافة الاسيتون الى البنزين لانة قد يذيب وصلات البنزين البلاستيكية او المطاطية. ولتحسين الاوكتان للبنزين يمكن اضافة مادة نانفثالين او هناك عبوات في السوق مسماه اوكتان يمكن اضافتها ايضا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abue tycer (6 أبريل 2010)

increase fuel efficiency & clean the carbon deposits in an engine


----------



## zkralla (6 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خير


----------



## zkralla (6 أبريل 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم لا انصح باضافة الاسيتون الى البنزين لانة قد يذيب وصلات البنزين البلاستيكية او المطاطية. ولتحسين الاوكتان للبنزين يمكن اضافة مادة نانفثالين او هناك عبوات في السوق مسماه اوكتان يمكن اضافتها ايضا .
> وبتوفيق الله


طب ممكن خضرتك تقولى نسبه اضافه النفثالين ل 50 لتر تكون اد أيه ؟
وممكن احصل على نفثالين نقى منين داخل القاهره أو بصفه عامه بيتباع عند مين ؟ لأنى سمعت أن النفتلين الى بيستخدم للعثه بيكون عليه إضافات ومش بيكون خام ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ zkrallah النفثالين الموجود في الاسواق يمكن استخدامة ويضاف تقريبا كمية من الحبيبات بحدود 10 حبات الى ال 50 لتر حيث تذوب بشكل تدريجي


----------



## mahmoudkhashashneh (16 يونيو 2010)

*اشتعال الاسيتون*

ممكن أعرف هل الأسيتون ممكن أن يشتعل من الضغط الحراري
(اسيتون بجانب أفران حرارتها مرتفعه (140 c ) بغرفه مغلقه نسبة الأكسجين فيها منخفضه )


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يونيو 2010)

الاخ محمود السلام عليكم
درجة الاشتعال الذاتي للاسيتون 465 درجة مئوية


----------



## maghmoor (16 يونيو 2010)

منكم نستفيد لكن اليس الاسيتون مادة مذيبة؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نعم الاسيتون مادة مذيبة ولذلك يستخدم لازاله مادة المناكير ( طلاء الاظافر )
واشتعال الاسيتون يحتاج الى شرارة او شعلة حتى يشتعل ولكنه لا يشتعل في درجات الحرارة ذاتيا حتى تصل الحرارة الى 465 عندها يمكن ان يشتعل ذاتيا ( بدون شعلة )


----------



## Imads11 (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات المفيدة عن النفتالين


----------



## shadeonlin (16 سبتمبر 2011)

غريب منكم الاسيتون مادة مذيبة لكن البنزين مادة مذيبة اكثر من الاسيتون


----------

